# Programa de dibujo de circuitos basicos



## atito (Mar 29, 2006)

Wola soy nuevo en este foro y pagina espero que me acojais bien y lo siento si ago alguna pregunta estupida o que ya se a hecho ok.

Mirar mi problema es que tengo que hacer unos dibujos de circuitos electricos (si esos que pones las lineas el interruptor, el simbolo de la bombilla, el simbolo de la reactancia ect..) sabeis a lo que me refiero pues bien ....

Me gustaria saver si ay algun programa ya sea  de pago o no me da igual que lo aga por el ordenador que estoy asta las narices de acer lineas con regla y  boligrafo en los tiempos que estamos.

Bueno si alguien me puede ayudar por favor me seria de gran ayuda.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 29, 2006)

Si quiere diagramas llamativos par presentaciones y demás, le recomiendo Crocodrile, si quiere hacer diagramas muy fácil y de muy buena calidad Circuit maker y si quiere un programa donde puede encontar casi todo los componentes el EAGLE.

Saludos y Bienvenido


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Mar 30, 2006)

Hola atito,

Te recomiendo mucho un software que se llama KICAD.  Ya lo había mencionado en éste sitio, te envío la liga en donde se hacen comentarios del mismo.  Lo interesante es que es gratis y puedes usarlo en español.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/kicad-software-diseno-electronico-gratis-gpl-637/


----------

